# Anise Hyssop Sighting



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

There has been much discussion and inquiry on anise hyssop for the bees. 

I have been looking at various garden centers - to no avail. I began to think maybe I had already missed them, or there would be none this year. 

I went to my local WalMart garden center today...and laid eyes (and hands) upon what appeared to be new stock. That was not the case last week at my _other_ local WalMart - so, be on the lookout if you are hyssop shopping. 

Not sure if these were one gallon pots...looked a little smaller. The plants looked good and retailed for less than $4.00 each. 

I'm thinking geographical location may play a part, as far as availability, but just a heads up.

CC


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. 

Shane


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

You can buy seed for next year on Ebay. I gave $1 plus shipping for a hundred seed. Bought 24 packs. Shipping was the same price for 24 packs as for 1. Came out of Canada. Just do research an how to plant. 

There are weeds out there that look exactly like annise hyssop, untill it blooms.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

I got some at Terry's Herb Farm in Canton, Texas for $3...They have everything except Russian sage and bee balm right now. It's a great place to visit. All of his plants are very healthy, too.
LtlWilli


----------



## HunnyMunny (Jun 5, 2011)

I just returned from Lowe's and there were several anise hyssop plants on CLEARANCE!!! So I picked up a few - $2.25 apiece instead of $9! They definitely (in my opinion!) stunk up the car on the way home but I hope the girls like 'em!


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

My wife accidently pulled mine up I started from seed last year thinking they were weeds. Mine from seed this year didnt germinate


----------

